# Real Kimber? / Help ID this item



## WilliamHBonney (Mar 8, 2011)

I recently bought this fire arm from a private party seller in nevada
I searched the internet and couldn't find any info on the gun.
It came with no clip and here are the pics can you tell me if it is indeed a fire arm or a bb gun?
it doesnt have any markings except made in taiwan i can send pics to your email my uploader isnt working


----------



## WilliamHBonney (Mar 8, 2011)

so i called big 5 and told them it has .45 acp on the barrel but i cant find a serial number or any branding on the pistol???? :?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Kimbers were/are made in Clackamas Oregon and then Yonkers, NY. If it says Taiwan on it, it's most likely an airsoft or BB gun.


----------



## WilliamHBonney (Mar 8, 2011)

the guy at big 5 told me to insert my pinkie into the barrel and it fit also i put a bb in the main chamber and it slid right out


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

You said there's no markings other than "Made in Taiwan", what makes you think this is a Kimber and how much did you pay for this item?


----------



## WilliamHBonney (Mar 8, 2011)

it looks alot like the warrior hand gun i looked it up online


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

WilliamHBonney said:


> it looks alot like the warrior hand gun i looked it up online


How big is the hole at the end of the barrel? Airsoft guns sometimes have all the realistic markings, including a real caliber marking. Go to photobucket, upload your pictures there and post them here and we'll be able to help out a little more.

As this is not a Kimber, I'm moving this out of the Kimber section.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Caveat Emptor. If you don't know what you are buying, don't buy it until you DO know what you are buying.


----------

